# Viper 4806V Remote Starter issue



## eahkeyno (Jul 11, 2016)

I had a Viper 4806V installed on my 2016 Honda Accord. The remote start will start the car for about 45 seconds then shut off. It was then attempt to start 3 times before shutting off completely. Any idea what could be the issue, and is the fix something the customer can do at home? Thank you.

Below is the YouTube video of my latest attempt.


----------

